# Avery ATB Bumper Problems



## payellowdog (Feb 29, 2008)

Are many of you having problems with the ropes breaking on Avery ATB (duck dummy) bumpers? I talked to Avery about it and they said I have an isolated problem. The rope frayed/ broke between the head and body of the bumper in less than a year and not much use. If it has happened to you- let me know. I repaired mine with some laundry line cable and ferrules- it will NEVER happen again! I won't buy any more of them at $30 each


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Yep, have a few headless ATB's. I've almost stopped buying Avery gear these days for one reason or another. Everything from dog stuff to hunting gear and decoys, lots of problems for the price you pay.


----------



## DuffDog (Mar 26, 2007)

I also am done with Avery. Terrible customer service.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

Avery has had a ton of problems with the ATB Ducks heads breaking off. It was even admitted to on the SRS Waterdog site. Supposedly a materials/design flaw with the rope used I believe. It is not isolated. I would go to the SRS Waterdog forum and do a search. There are a lot of Avery people on that site and they hop to it when problems with products occur.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I have heard about a lot of Avery problems lately and seen a bunch on the waterdog site as well. It looks like Avery spent a lot of $$$$$ to try to make a big move into the market and assembling a “pro staff’ but forgot to spend some $$$$ on their products. I have a headless one as well and I don’t even use the things. I won it and have only used it 3-4 times with a young dog playing fetch. I would not recommend spending your money on Avery products until their quality control is improved… Way over priced for the crap they sell

There is also a thread on WD about their crappy dog vest breaking after very few uses and there are a lot of folks saying it is not an isolated thing


----------



## Armadillo (May 7, 2006)

When at all possible, I avoid buying anything made in China, as is the ATB.


----------



## Bryan McCulloch (Nov 3, 2007)

I can't grasp why anyone would spend $30 on a rubber ducky unless they are used in the competition you are running.The dogs know they are not ducks, a $7 bumper will give the same results and last a long time.I have heard they discourage head shaking,but so does FF.

Just my 2 cents.

Bryan.


----------



## pointtoretrieve (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a funny photo of this problem. My girl friend and i were training with her GSP and on one mark the head come off and she brought back the head. We laughed and moved on i have had all the heads come off of the older ones but the were less than 6mths old at tha time. Photo to come.


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

I have to agree about the Avery products, my dogs vest didn't so much break, it just didn't hold up to the abuse, it was a rag after maybe a dozen hunts. I bought one from cabelas for about the same price, that was 3 years ago and it's still going strong, seems to fit better also...after some tailoring.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

When working my dog and there is a pile of bumpers or dokkens and ATB's mixed the very last things he will bring back are the ATB's. Last year we were running an SRS event and my dog lined the mark at about 150//175 yards. He puts his nose down to the ATB and blinks it. I couldn't believe it. My trainer, who was handling him sit whistled him and put him right back on. My dog looks down at the ATB and then back at my trainer as if to say, " Are you serious?" He doesn't like ATB's at all.


----------



## robertnla (Oct 16, 2008)

I had a head fall off of one myself. I had 2 that the seam busted and they became water log. Called Avery and they said they would replace them. Well that was in September and I just got my new ones 2 wks ago. Avery service sucks.


----------

